
Free Mathematics Books - georgecmu
http://www.e-booksdirectory.com/mathematics.php
======
dkural
Time is very, very precious. One piece of advice to learners: A math book
takes a very long time to read. Optimize for "best", and best fit only. If
it's free, good, if not, it's still ultimately the best return on investment!
You can borrow it from a local library, much better to spend one hour doing
that, than hundreds of hours on a sub par work. Good books are a good
investment.

~~~
Datsundere
Free doesn't always mean good though. I recommend reading things that are
rated well and reviewed properly by a community. I think that would be the
most optimized way so you won't spend time reading books that don't explain
things very well. You can always try other books if the one you're reading
isn't explaining some parts very well though.

~~~
dkural
Exactly my point - you make it more clear: free != good. Must optimize for
good. That kind of community would be great.

------
mindcrime
Obligatory:

[http://people.math.gatech.edu/~cain/textbooks/onlinebooks.ht...](http://people.math.gatech.edu/~cain/textbooks/onlinebooks.html)

[http://mathbooks.reddit.com](http://mathbooks.reddit.com)

[http://csbooks.reddit.com](http://csbooks.reddit.com)

[http://eebooks.reddit.com](http://eebooks.reddit.com)

[http://physicsbooks.reddit.com](http://physicsbooks.reddit.com)

~~~
chris_wot
That helped me find the following:

[http://ocw.mit.edu/ans7870/resources/Strang/Edited/Calculus/...](http://ocw.mit.edu/ans7870/resources/Strang/Edited/Calculus/Calculus.pdf)

Thank you!

------
adem
Whenever I see a collection of (e)Books, I have this urge to build something
that functions the following way: You pick a topic out of the collection, the
page tells you the prerequisites to understand the topic along with books
covering that topic. For each book, it shows a tree of books, beginning with
one that requires no prior knowledge up to a book that covers the topic.
Something that shows you a "path to mastery". Do you think something like that
is practical?

~~~
VLM
That's an interesting idea.

You may not like this, but I suggest another complicated dimension be applied
like learning style. A concrete example of what I'm taking about is some
people learn the quicksort best in prose / analogy, some learn it best in
psuedocode, some learn the best in whatever language they are most comfortable
in, and some would learn the best from graphical animation flowcharty type
things. So its entirely possible the path to mastering the quicksort would be
four different books for four different people. Of course you can "fix" that
by simply having different paths to the same goal for different learning
styles.

Even worse is people playing their own multidimensional games when mushed up
against a multidimensional book. So is the little schemer series really a book
about learning scheme or a book about learning programming or purely
educational learning how to think? One book could quite easily end up in three
totally different linked list / tree diagrams that you're proposing.

Purely from a startup business strategy idea, I suppose you have a guaranteed
sale to some bookseller or another.

~~~
sten
I'd use that. I've considered something similar for online classes, but there
is no reason why it couldn't be all learning channels.

------
eliteraspberrie
Mathematics changes very slowly, so old books are just as good as newer ones.
Up to the graduate level, you really don't need new books.

I recommend the _Dover Books on Mathematics_ series:

[http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_c_0_25?url=search-
alias...](http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_c_0_25?url=search-
alias%3Dstripbooks&field-keywords=dover+books+on+mathematics)

~~~
wyclif
I have the Dover 3-vol. Euclid. A classic!

~~~
chris_wot
I have the Dover Technical Handbook on Trigonometry - it's really amazing!

------
slurry
Huh. Everything from _Blast into Math!_ to _Holonomy Groups in Riemannian
Geometry_ and well beyond, all jumbled up together in one big unsorted
uncategorized list.

~~~
photoJ
Or you could click the link in the top paragraph, that sorts them into
categories.

"Click here if you prefer a categorized directory of mathematics books."

------
Simucal
Has anyone read "The Haskell Road to Logic, Math and Programming"? Seeing it
on this list reminded me that I had wanted to check it out.

~~~
Dewie
Where is it? I can't find it with control-f.

~~~
Simucal
Here is a link to the PDF: [http://fldit-www.cs.uni-
dortmund.de/~peter/PS07/HR.pdf](http://fldit-www.cs.uni-
dortmund.de/~peter/PS07/HR.pdf)

------
jordigh
Hm, I've found at least a couple of these that link to Chinese sites that 404.

My guess is that not all of the books here are free. Some might just be
available online if you're willing to perpetrate copyright infringement.

------
gtani
I was homeschooled in math thru high school, my Dad's approach was to give me
3-4 books on any subject and his own explanation, which usu involved partial
diff eqs, which meant i had no idea what he was talking about. Now you can go
that way with voluminous free materials on teh web

a really good list for machine learning and the prereq linear algebra and
prob/stats:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/MachineLearning/comments/1jeawf/mach...](http://www.reddit.com/r/MachineLearning/comments/1jeawf/machine_learning_books/)

~~~
arsenerei
usu is internet for usually or something else?

------
rmroulette
torrent version of all these in zip format with better names found here:
[https://thepiratebay.sx/torrent/9321862](https://thepiratebay.sx/torrent/9321862)

~~~
chris_wot
I'm afraid that doesn't exist any more.

------
enupten
I was surprised to not find SICM on the list:

[http://mitpress.mit.edu/sites/default/files/titles/content/s...](http://mitpress.mit.edu/sites/default/files/titles/content/sicm/book.html)

